# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Sound proofing between floors

## Spelunx

I have what appears to be a Strammit product on the ceiling of the lower floor of our house. I have been told it is vermiculite, but I thought that this product was more plaster-like, whereas my ceiling is definately some sort of poly-styrene type thing. I have posted two pics, one of a cut-away section I did to have a look at the joists, and the other is the main area. It appears to be a hanging ceiling, with long Ali strips holding it in place. 
Anyway, in a few weeks time the lot is comming down to be replaced by plasterboard. 
I am planning to put rock-wool sound insulation between the upper floor and the ceiling, but then I thought.... 
What if I use the current ceiling? 
My idea is to cut the Strammit panels into smaller strips, and glue or stick the product to the floor above, between the joists. 
How effective will this be? As good as the rock-wool bats? 
Will using both the panels and bats give me a dramatically better end result? 
Cheers 
Jayson.

----------


## Rod Dyson

These are polystyrene pannels NOT stramit.  I would not waste them they are beter on the ceiling than not.  You will definitly get benifit by using both.  particularly if you have an air gap between the products.  
I would also use the beams holding the poly pannels in place to attach furring channel to fix the plaster to if possible.  If they span the room without an attachment to the floor framing above then this is more relevant, as sound trnasmission is reduce even further. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Spelunx

> These are polystyrene pannels NOT stramit. I would not waste them they are beter on the ceiling than not. You will definitly get benifit by using both. particularly if you have an air gap between the products.  
> I would also use the beams holding the poly pannels in place to attach furring channel to fix the plaster to if possible. If they span the room without an attachment to the floor framing above then this is more relevant, as sound trnasmission is reduce even further. 
> Cheers Rod

  
Hi Rod, 
Thanks for identifying the product for me! Quick question:  Does removing it pose any health issues to me?  It is bloody messy stuff! 
Attaching the channel to the beams is not possible.  The ceiling is low enough as it is, without adding to it. 
I will have to have a look at the space available, see if there is enough room for both the poly and the rock-wool in there.  I assume it is best off not compacting the rock-wool too much if at all? 
The main noise I want to cut out is talking, laughing, TV etc from the above floor.  We like having dinner parties, and would prefer the kids to stay asleep!  I am realistic in my expectations, in that I am not aiming to cut out noises like people walking around, etc. 
Cheers 
Jayson.

----------


## Rod Dyson

No health risk, we drink out of polystyrene cups. 
Every thing you do helps reduce the rate of sound transfer.  You need to follow the right proceedures to even reduce noises like laughter tv etc.  The rock wool on its own will have minimal effect, if there is direct sound transfer through the framing members.   
Have a read of this thread http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=58186 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Spelunx

Cheers Rod, 
So, if I do a similar thing with screwing the channel into the beams through rubber?  That will give me a little bit of dampening from the top floor. 
I am hoping there is enough room for both the Polystyrene and the rockwool, but we shall see how we go.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Yes you can buy rubber from Clarke Rubber.  It is about 30mm wide and 10mm thick. It is in a roll youcan buy whatever length you want and cut it into blocks to go between the channel and the ceiling framing.  
This will reduce a lot of sound transfer. But it must be aided by the insulation and plasterboard density.  In WA you can buy BGC plasterboard it is denser than either Boral, CSR or Lafarge.  
Cheers 
Rod

----------


## Spelunx

> Yes you can buy rubber from Clarke Rubber. It is about 30mm wide and 10mm thick. It is in a roll youcan buy whatever length you want and cut it into blocks to go between the channel and the ceiling framing.  
> This will reduce a lot of sound transfer. But it must be aided by the insulation and plasterboard density. In WA you can buy BGC plasterboard it is denser than either Boral, CSR or Lafarge.  
> Cheers 
> Rod

  
I had looked at your website and decided that BGC was the way to go. 
Thanks for the tip on the rubber matting, I think it is going to work a treat!

----------


## Mark Berry

Hi 
I am looking to sound proof (as much as is possible) a mid-floor in a residential house. The upper floor is timber flooring and the lower rooms have enough ceiling height to accomodate a false ceiling. What would be the best/cost effective way to achieve this and what products could be recommended? The walls may also need some sound proofing as well !!! Any tips greatly appreciated. 
Regards, Mark

----------

